# Zweidimensionaler Array Wetterstation



## Annika5879 (4. Mrz 2022)

Hallo, mein Informatiklehrer hat mir diese Aufgabe gegeben und es wäre super toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte ich bin absolut am verzweifeln... (


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (4. Mrz 2022)

puh ... sieht schwer aus => es steht nix da ..


----------

